

Ask HN: History project - gregw134

I have a friend who is a history teacher who is toying with the idea of having his students make a map of history, like this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slate.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;the_vault&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;12&#x2F;the_1931_histomap_the_entire_history_of_the_world_distilled_into_a_single.html<p>If you were in his place, what software would you use to make a professional-looking map?
======
SuperChihuahua
Maybe Inkscape? [http://inkscape.org/](http://inkscape.org/)

~~~
gregw134
From the look of it I think it might be too complicated.

